# Pigeon are not sitting on their baby



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

I have pigeon baby age is about 13 days, and in our country winter season, and parents pigeons are not sitting on it, today my mother notice that chick is very cool, and my mother says that pigeons are not sitting on it, and weather is cold, tell me what i do.
is i need to separate from mothers and put the chick in warm cloth and feed the chick by hand, because at night weather becomes very cold


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it one or both babies she is not sitting on? You could try putting up a little barrier around the mom so that the babies can't fall out from under her or maybe get a heat lamp so even if they roll out from under the mom they won't get too cold.


You can feed the chick by hand but if you take it away from mom you might want to find a way to provide heat to the chick by itself it won't get warm.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks
Baby sibling goes dies in egg shell, and only one survive , mother hen now a days sitting outside the nest at night and during day also, only comes into nest to feed the chick only , i put out the chick from nest , and put it into blanket, after warming on fire, and a little sound coming from his mouth, 
i think its hard to survive till next morning, at night i will put the chick into my blanket for heat.
This is only i can do for it, Hope so that GOD will help the chick for his life
Tahnks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is probably the father that is sitting outside the nest and feeding him. The Mom is probably on another nest. Bringing him in to warm and then putting him back outside isn't good for him. Not a good idea for them to be hatching babies now.
It's normal for them to stop sitting on babies of this age. They are really too big to sit on.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you get hold of a lightbulb that you can hang down into a small box or something?

You can put baby on soft towels in the box and let the lightbulb hang about 40 cm above him, that will keep him warm. Just check regularly that baby does not get too hot.


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

If you don't have a way of using a light bulb, you can put some warm water in a bottle (or any other container you can close), wrap it in a towel and put it next to the baby. The water should be only a tiny bit warmer than your own body temperature. And you will need to check often because it will get cold.

Even if you keep the baby next to you, you should wrap it up and try to warm him directly next to your skin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting a light bulb over him is not a good idea. They need dark to sleep, and the light bulb would just show any night predators where he is. Not a good idea. Using a bottle of warm water would get cold fast, and that would be worse. Are you going to stay up all night to keep changing it?


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

To day morning the squab has passed away, but i am really confused about the death of my squab, is he died from coldness or from other disease, i think to death is due to paratyphoid,

Because, this pair has given about 5 clutches, out of 5 only first clutch 2 squabs comes out from eggs, and other died in egg shell about 90% completed, , till now no squab has survived up-to 20 days, and first clutch has folded wings, and most of the people say on this forum after seeing the picture, that squabs has classic symptoms of paratyphoid, then what you think for current squab death, last night squab is taking long breath after short time, 
Dosage: 
I have 10mg , Enrofloxin dosage with written on top 100ml,
can you suggest me the dosage, parent pigeons are Indian fantail, of normal size about age of 1.5 year,
please suggest me dosage or solution


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a weight on them?
Probably about 10 mg each bird one time a day for, they are saying 3 weeks now to cure the carrier stage.
So with a 1 ml syringe, you want to give 0.1ml (or CC) daily. But would be better to get their weight.
And having the droppings checked for bacteria is better also, if that is possible, just to be sure of what they are carrying.


----------

